# BAD NEWS - New B.L. tank on HOLD - African Cichlid Cube tank



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So our friend saw in the Palliative Care unit they had an African cichlid tank that he would spend hours watching and he would like one in his home. I'm setting him up a 2' semi-cube tank and am now trying to source out some nice colourful Africans to stock it once its set up. I will be delivering and setting up the tank next week and seeding the filtration system with filter media from my own tanks so it should be cycled immediately. 

I'm hoping to get Jason's albino strawberry cichlids and his blue African (not sure if they're going to be too big at 4" and 3.5").

He loves the look of albino strawberry peacock Africans, Demisoniis and Electric yellow lab Africans. If anyone knows where I can get some nice ones (juv. would be fine), size, price, location, we would greatly appreciate it. Other colourful Africans too, not just these. Home bred would be great, but let us know what's available.


Also looking for nice rocks for the tank as decoration.

Thanks for reading and please feel free to pm me if you have any leads on the fish or rocks, etc.

Anthony


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

So sorry to hear about your friend, Anthony.
What a nice thing to do for him.

I hope you find everything you're looking for in a short time.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

My best friend is in the same boat as your friend so your story hits me hard. He's 32 years old and has had cancer for a year. Hes been given 2 weeks to live. Ive been trying to find ways for my friend to go in peace. Unfortunately hes in the hospital so a fish tank isn't possible but your idea is a great one. 

African Cichlids. What a great idea  I wish I had some fish to help you. I have lots of knowledge if that helps. Im sure there are some willing members on here to help. If I can think of anything to help or if you need a hand. Im more than willing.

If you want rocks. Go to North west landscape in Burnaby. Buy whatever you want. I will pay for it. I can email you the cash. Id go myself but they close before I can get there during the week.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear this, my brother in law just did his last round and we are waiting for news on more surgery well if they can or not, it really is sad to see something like this takeover a life. All I have to donate would be my slow growing lwandas , they are a little over an inch so I think too small but you can see a few are changing and look like males. A more likely option is I have a friend breeding obs I can talk to and get some together, if obs peacocks are wanted. Also would it be males only or just a mix of fish?


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

jbyoung00008 said:


> If you want rocks. Go to North west landscape in Burnaby. Buy whatever you want. I will pay for it. I can email you the cash. Id go myself but they close before I can get there during the week.


Where's the like button?!? Your post was written as I was writing mine.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for your support my friends. The Big C is a tough one. The first Bucket List tank was very much enjoyed by Jasper in Powell River during the last few weeks of his life and his parents have kept it going since. Gave him a lot of pleasure at that time in his life, which is about the best we could have hoped for.

I haven't really done a full-blown African tank, just kept some mixed Africans a couple of decades ago (Zebras and Auratus Africans if I remember correctly). so a few quick questions.

Is an all-males tank recommended as the best way to minimize aggression in a heavily stocked African tank? 

What type of rocks do you recommend? I live just up the hill from Northwest Stone so going there is not a problem.

Recommended substrate?

Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have some Yellow Labs in S Surrey you can have for free for the tank.

call me


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Mike. Will call when tank is ready and arrange a trip down to your place.

Anthony


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Most Haps and Peacocks will get too big for a 2ft tank. If you buy them small than they wont have color. Best bet is go Mbunas. They have lots of bright colors and are cheaper. I can definitely help with a stock list. If he really likes strawberry peacocks than add a single male. The odd peacock wont hurt but too many will be overkill. You could do a few groups of mbunas. usually you go 1 male 3 females but if the fish are juvies this rule doesn't always apply

As for rocks. Lots of nice ones at north west. If you can wait until Saturday morning I can meet you there. I have Mexican bowl rock in my tank. Its nice. Some do slate. Lava rock is an option or basalt boulders like Sidius used in his tank are nice as well. What look is your buddy after?

I will donate some Jungle vals. The mbunas leave them a lone and it will add to the overall look of the tank. Im starting to invision it already.

As for substrate most people use aragonite or sand or an African mix.

Are you wanting to make the water close to African water ex high PH or are you wanting to keep it simple and not buffer the water a lot? Both ways the fish seem happy.

The more I write and think about this tank. The more I want to be a part of it 

Heres what Im thinking. Large rock structure in the center with room to swim around the centre rock pile. Smaller version of this


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I'd do crushed coral or aragonite sand, I have about half a pale here I can start to wash, it's been sitting but I'm not sure if its enough two foot by two foot? Maybe. As for stock if its mixed mbuna hap peacocks. Mbuna would most likely be mixed gender and hard to tell unless the seller knows, peacocks look better as all males as there is more colours but seeing them breed is cool too. I'd just get the labs he likes and mix in ob peacocks either males or breeding group and just some males to add colour and bnp


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi jbyoung00008,

My daughter was in Children's for 5 months a couple of years ago and we took in a small betta tank with a betta in it - the hospital looked the other way - it helped my little one, she cared for and fed and watched her betta the whole time. Maybe that is a something that would work for your friend who is in the hospital? We snuck the betta in and for a while, no-one said anything and then people started to comment, but that betta stayed in Children's for 5 months before coming home again...


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

PM sent for fish 

Substrate:
Best is aragonite sand. Watching african cichlids sift through the sand is awesome.

Rocks:
Holey rocks work best (increase pH and provide cover)

Tank:
I have a 40 gallon cube tank that you can have if its bigger than the one you have. (24"x23"x18")


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

pandamom said:


> Hi jbyoung00008,
> 
> My daughter was in Children's for 5 months a couple of years ago and we took in a small betta tank with a betta in it - the hospital looked the other way - it helped my little one, she cared for and fed and watched her betta the whole time. Maybe that is a something that would work for your friend who is in the hospital? We snuck the betta in and for a while, no-one said anything and then people started to comment, but that betta stayed in Children's for 5 months before coming home again...


Thanks for the suggestion. They let his family bring in their dog so Im sure a betta would be fine.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I can also provide some ABNP for the tank for free

Also Dwarf Parotts for free which are co existing with my Yellow Labs in my comunity 90 gallon tank and both are reproducing


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok, sounds great guys. I will take your suggestions into consideration. Aragonite sounds good with a large jumble of mixed size rocks for them to swim through. I'll aquascape it so that the fish have caves and tunnels to swim through. Besides jungle val, what other plants would do ok in a high pH African tank? Planning to mainly keep it as simple as possible for them to take care of. The aragonite should buffer it above neutral, but should we be looking at adding buffer to the top up and water change water or just use tapwater & Prime?

Jbyoung, I'm fine with waiting till the weekend if you have time to come help plan it. We can go pick out the rocks and grab some lunch.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

With my crushed coral and aragonite mixed I just use tap water and prime and I'm at a steady 8ph, to me it's easier then mixing and trying to recreate a natural parameters that way is less stable and stability is key. In addition to the Val's from Justin there's always anubias that's all I have had success with in mine so I know it's simple. Lol

I'd pick out scape with Justin he's got a good scaping eye


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I also use crushed Oyster shell to my African tanks to help keep the PH up.

my comunity tanks run between 7 > 8 PH I just let it find its natural balance and the fish seem to thrive


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a lot of red zebras I got from jrock. They are nice quality, but growing quickly. I would say they are all over 2-2.5". Your welcome to how ever many you need for that tank.

Any ideas how many gallons that tank is? Sounds like a good footprint for an mbuna setup. Mbuna grow quickly, so I wouldnt add to much in a tank that size.

I also have a 2.5" mbuna that I was told is a Hongi, although right now doesn't look anything like my other one. He is a nice blue color with black bars. Looks very similar to a Demasoni.

Have a few extra pieces of mexican bowl rock which looks really nice over sand. Your welcome to a couple pieces. Personally I would keep the scape very minimal in a tank that size. Maybe 1-2 large pieces or 3 smaller ones.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Anthony, after knowing the size of the tank, I would think you should only consider mbuna, the smaller type as well.

To ease of maintain, skip the plants... Just rocks; you can do a rock wall semi circle from the back. As for sand, do whatever. Just get the color you want. Put a few oyster shells in the filter. Nowaday, most breed mbuna are so fair off from the wild it really doesn't matter as long as your ph is relatively higher and consistent.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Charles. I think I will go with the consensus and stick with a Mbuna tank.

Mike Ross, thank you and I will get a hold of you when the time is right. 

Thanks again everyone for their generosity and support. It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside when I see how this community always pulls together to help out, even for someone whom they've never met. 

Here's my cell number. If Mike, Charles and everyone else whose interested in this new bucket list project could text me pics of the fish, rocks, etc. I can forward them to Brian and let him select what he wants for his tank.

Thanks.

Anthony


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Just an update here I got a message from a forum lurker but not member here, yet. Some stones have been offered up here's a pic
View attachment 53185
if these fit both size and style wise I can go pick them up and have them ready at my place to go with the crushed coral and aragonite mixed I washed up yesterday. Let me know you got my number.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

If you can find any pseudotropheus saulosi or cynotilapia they would be the best mbuna for a tank with a 2' footprint. Yellow labs will get to be about 5" and although they won't cause aggression issues they can eventually get too big for the tank but would work for the first year or two.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...-25/fs-1-2-demasoni-cichlid-91929/#post683657

What does every one think about a bunch of these guys? Maybe I can get some to add, what's everyone think?


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

If you do a species only tank it could work. They're best kept in groups of 15+ and are HIGHLY aggressive.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Conspecific aggression yes otherwise average mbuna, I have kept them before my demasoni bred for me. Maybe a colony of these and a few smaller yellow labs from mikebike.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Cam,

Kathie (onefishtwofish) is donating some demasonis and yellow labs, so no need to buy any. I just have to figure out how to get the fish from Mission to here.

BTW, Brian came over tonight to check out the tank & stand and have given the go ahead for this tank. He is very touched by all the generosity of the BCA family and he's even joined the site. I will ask him if he can post on here and introduce himself.

Anthony


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm sensing a road trip here haha kidding that's really not that far, when you're ready I wouldn't mind driving. I'm sure vancitytony would go with, I also want to see the urban farm if that's were I'd be bringing any fish either way. I'm a wheel man by profession cdl so it's all good.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

I just posted this: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-red-gravel-92009/

If you want it, its yours....I'm gonna be around Marine and Byrne tomorrow night (Fri, 25th). I could drop it off if you're around there. Let me know!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Got some terrible news just a few minutes ago.

My friend Brian just learned from his doctor that his time frame is shorter than he had hoped and his physical condition now requires him to move to a place with no stairs . That means no tank (with the impending move and everything else) its just too much to handle right now. 

Brian would like to thank everyone who has jumped in and offered to donate or help out with a tank build for someone they have never met.

I will talk more with him and see if after the move, I can bring everything over and set it up for him then.

I will keep everyone posted. I would also like to add my thanks to everyone here who has been so generous and considerate. It really renews my faith in people and strengthens my love for the BCA community.

Anthony


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear keep us posted, much love as always.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Hopefully doctor is wrong and he improves so he can enjoy everyone's generosity and I'm sure I speak for everyone who has offered to help as soon as Brian is ready so are we.

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that. Maybe a temporary betta bowl will cheer him up?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Anthony.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I've got a 9w uv made from coralife if you want to add it to the tank possibly a small pump for it too


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Sorry to hear about this development.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Get better Brian. We're all rooting for you. 

If you do happen to want a temporary betta as suggested above, I have everything necessary on hand.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hear the bad news. one thing I had been thinking is that a python would be great for him to have as well. not the snake , the filler of course.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I can pay for the Betta. Price doesnt matter.



Nicole said:


> Get better Brian. We're all rooting for you.
> 
> If you do happen to want a temporary betta as suggested above, I have everything necessary on hand.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the offer. I will be sure to pass it along. I also want to thank everyone for their positive thoughts and well wishes. I'm sure Brian appreciates the support at this difficult time. 

Anthony


----------

